# My box of Tat Dracs



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So one of my locals was on the list for the Tat Dracs and they decide they would wait till Oct 31st Halloween to sell them. He split the amount of boxes he had with some going to in store sales and the others online. I don't mind him doing this because the online part of the businessprob is what really keeps him running.

The B&M is Serious Cigars in Houston. They where starting to sell them in store Saturday morning at 10 AM. I worked Friday night, got off Saturday morning at 6AM, went home took a shower and picked up the wife and then headed to the shop. Got there by 7 and I was number 7 or 8 in line, meaning I was getting a box. He had 12 in stock. The guys in front of me had gotten there between midnight and 1 AM that morning. It got into the low 40s that night and was still pretty damn cold when I got there (44) and stayed that way for the 3 hours I waited in line. The cool part was 3 more guys I have meet from cigar forums showed up right behind me and so had somebody to chat with (besides the wife of course) while we waitied. Us 4 all got a box.

They had a limited one box per person, and he had one box of Boris. The first two guys in line got a 3 pack of Tat Black Robustos as a first ones to get there prize, that was cool. Everybody that got some of the cigars got a Tat bag, a Tat head cover, sticker, patch. So we all got some swag.

I wanted till that night to open mine up because I wanted to take some pics. So opened it up at a mini Halloween herf I ended up at. Smoked one and gave one to be smoked by a friend. So have 11 left.

































Drac with some Evil Wine








Just light it up








Getting ready to nub it


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Look so very nice. I have to admit the marketing on these sticks is just genius.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Waiting in line for the release of cigars?! Wow, I never would have expected that. Maybe for ps3, but cigars?

Being a newb, I guess I underestimated the power of the leaf.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice pickup, so what did you think about the stick?


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

That box is AWESOME! Those look like some great cigars, nice buy.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the sticks needs some rest outside of the painted coffin. My pre-light draw tasted like paint! Other then that it was a good cigar, good taste, no burn problems etc... It did have tar coming out the head of it from about the half way point till the nub. So had to wipe that off as I went. I think it will be better with some rest.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep Frank I am glad you guys were there since it made it enjoyable to stand in a line. I got there about 8 I believe and snagged the next to last box. Fired one up on Sat evening and itwas worth the wait. I to believe they will get better over time. I took mine out of the painted coffin and put them in another empty box before stashing them away to hibernate for awhile...


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!
But where is your hat?


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

I picked up 4 saturday morning and gifted out two. I will burn one this week and hold on to the other one for a few months.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Nice!
> But where is your hat?


I was sporting my Mohawk :yo:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

InvokeMe said:


> Look so very nice. I have to admit the marketing on these sticks is just genius.


I agree completely. Maybe next year it will include the mini chain saw cutter!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> I agree completely. Maybe next year it will include the mini chain saw cutter!


What do you think? Wolfman and Bela next year? or Creature From The Black Lagoon or Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

Leather Face and Bella?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I was sporting my Mohawk :yo:


NICE!!!

You look pretty good rockin' the Mohawk Frank.:nod:........._no ****_:tongue1:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Holly CRAP 
thats the coolest !


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> Waiting in line for the release of cigars?! Wow, I never would have expected that. Maybe for ps3, but cigars?
> 
> Being a newb, I guess I underestimated the power of the leaf.


Same here... Great looking cigars though..


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice work Frank.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank got the Dracs! LOL. I'm all for the Phantom of the Opera next year.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome Frank!


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool marketing idea. Besides the cool box, those cigars look freaking amazing.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I was sporting my Mohawk :yo:


Station doesnt care ... thats awesome


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bs240 said:


> Station doesnt care ... thats awesome


It was my weekend, had to shave my head before I went back to work LOL


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> It was my weekend, had to shave my head before I went back to work LOL


Oh lol nice


----------

